
Hack on Lush website exposes credit-card details - binarymax
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/security/2011/01/21/attacks-on-lush-website-expose-credit-card-details-40091520/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Third time this story has been submitted, all from different sources, no
comments of substance as yet:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2128701>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2127498>

